# Dangerous Mix Tied To Heart Disease



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

An article came out in yesterday's paper strengthening the link between air pollution and cardiovascular disease. Resarch suggests that people with high cholesterol are epscially vulnerable to heart disease when they are exposed to diesel exhaust and other ultra-fine particles that are common pollutants in urban air.

Microscopic particles in diesel exhaust combine with cholesterol to activate genes that trigger hardening of the arteries, according to a study by scientists at the University of California. "Their combinatin creates a dangerous synergy that wreaks cardiovascular havoc far beyond what's caused by the diesel or cholesterol alone," said Dr. Andre Nel. The scientists say their study is the first to explain how particulates in the air activate genes that can cause heart attacks or strokes.

This all makes me wonder how much additional exhaust and problems can be caused by personally driving a diesel which is the preferred TV among many members.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> An article came out in yesterday's paper strengthening the link between air pollution and cardiovascular disease. Resarch suggests that people with high cholesterol are epscially vulnerable to heart disease when they are exposed to diesel exhaust and other ultra-fine particles that are common pollutants in urban air.
> 
> Microscopic particles in diesel exhaust combine with cholesterol to activate genes that trigger hardening of the arteries, according to a study by scientists at the University of California. "Their combinatin creates a dangerous synergy that wreaks cardiovascular havoc far beyond what's caused by the diesel or cholesterol alone," said Dr. Andre Nel. The scientists say their study is the first to explain how particulates in the air activate genes that can cause heart attacks or strokes.
> 
> This all makes me wonder how much additional exhaust and problems can be caused by personally driving a diesel which is the preferred TV among many members.


I sounds to me that this a great reason for diesel fans to lose weight and lower their cholesterol!

Since towing with a diesel seems to be less stressful, that is a plus toward preventing heart disease.

I doubt this article could get any currect diesel owner to give up their TV!


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

You know... we are all gonna die of something







Did you know that Ethanol produces more ozone depleteing agents than fossile fuel? Did you also know that all the corn that is going into making Ethanol is actually taking food off the tables of the poor? Have you seen the price of beef and milk lately, with other things as well. So no matter which way you go, it's just not going to be good for everyone.







Just have to live life and try to do good. Could you imagine, if we all still rode horses - now who would want that scooping job? Not Me.


















Be Good!

*HEIDI*


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

What struck me the most about the article is that it (the particles) can lead to a higher rate of heart attack or stroke on days of high pollution. I know everything out there is going to kill you over time but it sounds like this can trigger an event. Maybe its the same as sitting around a campfire. The full study is being released on Thursday in some medical journal so I may try to follow up.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Does this mean I should stop sitting in front of my tail pipe and admiring my new exhaust with the chrome tip, while inhaling the sweet aroma of diesel power????









Mike


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Did you also know that a well tuned diesel emits almost half the carbon Dioxide that a gasoline engine produces, and if you take into account the pollution required to refine gas to its final state and compare that to the refining of Diesel fuel it is almost a quarter of the pollution.
It just goes to prove that if you have time and resources you can prove any point you want!
Now take into account the pollution created by everyone cutting there grass and add that to all the air conditioners burning upon the Ozone layer while we are all at work and you might just as well just jump in front of the next train going by and get it over with.

Steve


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Northern Wind said:


> Now take into account the pollution created by everyone cutting there grass and add that to all the air conditioners burning upon the Ozone layer while we are all at work and you might just as well just jump in front of the next train going by and get it over with.
> 
> Steve


Oh no...not in front of a train. Just think what that diesel train exhaust might do to me!

I'll step in front of a Prius. More earth friendly.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Well....I'M SCREWED!

I've been on high cholesterol pills for years.
I work in a fire station FULL OF DIESEL FUMES!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Rollrs45 said:


> Maybe its the same as sitting around a campfire.


Does this also mean we should not sit around a nice cozy campfire during the cool months while camping? *NOT!!!* What ever the affects it has on me, I am going to enjoy the last few years I have on this earth.

Leon


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Not including transportation of meat from farm to store, production of 2.2 pounds of beef also spews the same amount of CO2 as an average European car driven 155 miles, and uses enough energy to keep a 100-watt light bulb bright for nearly 20 days. Two-thirds of the energy used by the industry goes to producing and transporting feed.

I offset my driving a diesel by not eating animal products.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I offset my driving a diesel by not driving a Prius. The precious metals that make up the battery not only took alot of energy to refine, but will pollute the landfill when the battery is shot or take even more energy to recycle or make inert.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Rollrs45 said:


> Does this mean I should stop sitting in front of my tail pipe and admiring my new exhaust with the chrome tip, while inhaling the sweet aroma of diesel power????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha, thud


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

The one that came up with this probably NEVER seen or heard a diesel engine.Been driving only diesels for twenty five years,no heart problems.
What ever happened to EAT A APPLE A DAY AND KEEP THE DOCTOR AWAY!!!!


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

What ever happened to

"Don't worry.............. Beeeeeeeeee Happy"!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

This is just more Quack Science IMHO. Fact is, just waking up in the morning increases your chances of dying.

But igf your worried, read the thread on uses for Bounce. I'll bet if you put a sheet of Bounce over your exaust, it'll collect all those particulates and make the air smell sringtime fresh.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Now, of course, I haven't seen the study referenced above, and I'm not a doctor, nor did I spend last night at a Holiday Inn Express, but it seems to me that unless they have a subject high cholesterol in an isolated enviroment, breathing diesel fumes, as well as one in a separate enviroment breathing clean air, and a third control person with normal cholesterol levels in a third chamber, this study really doesn't prove nothing. It is all anecdotal evidence, and just indicates that those persons with high cholesterol have a higher incidence of heart problems, and that pollution may contribute to that risk.

Is California trying to push more emissions controls through the State House? This could be some gov't sponsored spin to lay the ground work for that.

Tim


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, I guess I am really screwed- I drive a diesel and get my protein from mostly bovine and porcine sources









When you factor in the stress from all the guilt over my noisy non-Honda generator, well, I guess that I am beyond redemption









I guess I will have to ferry the OB to a desolate location, far from humanity, to live out my few remaining days in the isolation I so richly deserve.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Does this also mean we shouldn't sit around a nice cozy campfire during the cool months while camping? *NOT!!!* What ever the affects it has on me, I am going to enjoy the last few years I have on this earth.
> 
> Leon


Haven't you heard, Leon? Starting January 1, 2008, campfires are required to have particulate filters installed, and you can only burn low emission firewood.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

GoVols said:


> Haven't you heard, Leon? Starting January 1, 2008, campfires are required to have particulate filters installed, and you can only burn low emission firewood.



















Leon


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> This is just more Quack Science IMHO. Fact is, just waking up in the morning increases your chances of dying.
> 
> But igf your worried, read the thread on uses for Bounce. I'll bet if you put a sheet of Bounce over your exaust, it'll collect all those particulates and make the air smell sringtime fresh.
> 
> ...


OMG,







I think I'll *try* that...just kidding







...I did chuckle though


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

So I guess the positive of this story is that all the boozing, cahorting and utter disregard for all other things is not killing me.

Excellent story.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> You know... we are all gonna die of something . . .


That's the first half of my mantra. The second half is ". . . so it might as well be something that I love!"

Mike


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

Those kinds of studies make








There are 3,000,000 big trucks that get anywhere from 4-8 miles to the gallon and drive 100,000-200,000 miles a year. Just imagine the particulate matter from that # and the small # of p/u trucks. I think that the truck drivers who spend 24 hours a day 7 days a week should be the ones who needs to worry.

On a good notes 2007 big trucks now have catalytic converters that are suppose to help with those particulates.
I'm not sure if p/u trucks have them?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, all you diesel drivers can calm down!!! When you are pulling up a hill emitting all that soot, it is us Gasser's you just passed that are breathing your soot!!!









Luckily, I just had my cholesterol checked and it is good, so I guess I'm ok.








Gee I sure hope breathing fine particulates can't cause any other problems (like cancer, lung problems, etc...)


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm sorry my # of big trucks was wrong 3,000,000 is the # of drivers. I'm not sure about truck #'s.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh, no I'm gonna die....I wish I had a diesel, often drive behind one, have ridden a bus a few times, fart methane and pull the covers up over my DW's and my head, eat beef, look like a cow, drink aspartame, used to smoke, and don't exercise.

Good bye, everyone. I'm a goner!

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

timewizard said:


> Those kinds of studies make
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, all "On-Road" diesel powered vehicles, be they pickups, semi-tractor's, or firetrucks for that matter must conform to the new emissions standards, and utilize the ULSD. Among the requirments is a particulate filter, which collects the soot particles, then burns them off periodically (the famed Ford Flame Thrower). Those restrictions will get even stricter in 2010, requiring a Nitrate (or nitrite, I get them confused) reduction system also.

Tim


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

LOFL because its all so true


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

mswalt said:


> fart methane and pull the covers up over my DW's and my head,
> 
> Mark


Hope your DW doesn't smoke, or that could be a real fire hazard, could blow up the whole darn Campground!






























*Heidi*


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ok. I'll double up my Lipitor dose when I got to mswalt's house.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

timewizard said:


> Those kinds of studies make
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm one of those drivers, but breath little diesel fumes.. I always shut the truck off when I'm out of it.... Always.. I keep my idle time below 5% which is unusual.. But yep burn lots of diesel. My 2001 kenworth has 788,000 miles and gets 7 mpg..

As far as my cholesterol, I cant say, I've never had it checked.. Not going to worry either.

For your info, few are buying 2007 trucks.. Most companies bought new inventories of trucks before 2007. We all knew there would be problems with these new 2007 emission laws and yep we are right, the new trucks are junk, till they get the bugs worked out of em.. There was a glut of trucks made in 2006 and dealers are still selling them... Knowone wants 2007's..

We wont see much difference till about 2012, 2015, as a truck lasts a long time.

For instance, my truck is 2001, and now has 788k on it, we will rebuild the engine at 1million, and I will run the truck to 1.5million, then the truck will be made into a dump truck, then ran locally around town.. It proilly wont be retired for another 15 years or more.

It will take many years for the new emissions to be seen in semi trucks as most are ran for 20-25 years.

Carey


----------

